# work wanted



## paultag (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all i am hoping to get work in dubai i am an experienced carpetfitter can anyone point me in the right direction as to getting employment thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Paul fitted carpets are quite a rare thing here. See them in hotels sometimes but rarely in homes. Carpet fitters here will generally be from the subcontinent and happy to work on much lower pay than you will be used to in the UK


----------



## paultag (Mar 15, 2011)

ok jim thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a comprehensive list of recruiters on the sticky on the first place. That would be a good place to start.

Whilst in the UK skilled trade are highly regarded, unfortunately, in the UAE, these jobs are done by skilled (or unskilled) labour from the subcontinents, who are prepared to accept very low salaries. Unfortunately, that pretty much kills all of your chances. Coming from the UK, you would not be willing to accept such a low salary nor would you be able to live on such a salary.

Other thing to note as well is that asides from offices, I've never seen carpets in any of the apartments that I've been in here. I've lived in 4 different apartments so far and all of these had tiled floor. That again reduces your market, which again makes finding a job more difficult.

The final choice is up to you but my advice would be to stay where you are or head to places like Australia, if you are looking for a change of scenery/ lifestyle.


----------

